# Travelling within US on H1B



## AJL (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all

I was just wondering if I need to carry my passport/h1b when flying domestically in the US or if my state id is fine? They really should issue an instruction book with visas  I don't really want to take my passport if I don't have to, I have a copy of the main page and visa in my wallet at all times.

I'll be flying from New Orleans (LA) to Ontario (CA) via Pheonix (AZ) and return via Denver (CO). And then in driving in Indio (CA) and the nearby surrounding areas. Don't know if there is any impact with being in the states bordering Mexico? When driving i'll think i'll never be closer than 60miles to it, unless I take one detour and that'll put me within 30miles.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

AJL said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was just wondering if I need to carry my passport/h1b when flying domestically in the US or if my state id is fine? *They really should issue an instruction book *with visas  I don't really want to take my passport if I don't have to, I have a copy of the main page and visa in my wallet at all times.
> 
> ...


Whether is near Mexico or Canada, you should have some supporting documents handy just in case you come across a check point by Border Patrol. 

Please delight yourself with this: H1B issue at Immigration Checkpoint within US – MUST carry Passport, Visa

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Have your passport with you please.


----------



## AJL (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys i'll take it with me!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jrge said:


> FYI: You have more chances to go through TSA an even ICE, if you have your documents scanned and stored on your iPad. Canadian uses passport scanned on iPad to enter U.S.


*LITTLE EDITING, AS IT SHOULD HAVE READ:*

FYI: You have more chances to go through TSA an even ICE, if you have your documents scanned and stored on your iPad, *INSTEAD OF CARRYING A COPY OF YOUR VISA IN YOUR WALLET*.

But as suggested, just bring your passport.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Tana13us (Jan 16, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Whether is near Mexico or Canada, you should have some supporting documents handy just in case you come across a check point by Border Patrol.
> 
> Please delight yourself with this: H1B issue at Immigration Checkpoint within US – MUST carry Passport, Visa
> 
> ...


I spent 12 years on an H 1 B and I was NEVER in need of a passport unless I was traveling abroad
I really lived life as if I were a citizen with the only exception that I could not vote.
My driver licence as all I needed
The only disadvantage of the H 1 was that it didnt allow me to get a part time job cause if the company asked for my SSN card, it says that I am not allowed to work and if they asked for additional papers, it states that I can work ONLy for the company that sponsored me


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

AJL said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was just wondering if I need to carry my passport/h1b when flying domestically in the US or if my state id is fine? They really should issue an instruction book with visas  I don't really want to take my passport if I don't have to, I have a copy of the main page and visa in my wallet at all times.
> 
> I'll be flying from New Orleans (LA) to Ontario (CA) via Pheonix (AZ) and return via Denver (CO). And then in driving in Indio (CA) and the nearby surrounding areas. Don't know if there is any impact with being in the states bordering Mexico? When driving i'll think i'll never be closer than 60miles to it, unless I take one detour and that'll put me within 30miles.


Is this a sightseeing trip? We live quite close to Ontario CA and Palm Springs. We frequently fly in and out of ONT and we also visit the Palm Springs area very frequently. We were just there last week for 3 days.

All you need is your state ID for flying. You are not going to pass any checkpoints unless you go south of Indio to Brawley/El Centro. Is there a reason why you are visiting Indio? There are many parts of Indio that aren't very good. We stay in the Palm Springs/Rancho Mirage/Palm Desert area.

If you need any help let me know. I know every square inch of Southern California very well. Actually I know all of California, and Arizona for that matter as I have lived all over both states.


----------

